# Horse Shows In Alberta



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I go to the eventng ones. Thompson horse trials, alhambra, minds eye ranch trials. as for jumping there's obviously spruce meadows, there's the rocky mountain jumping series. there's amberlea shows{a whole lot, www.amberleameadows.com}. Hmm. I think thats all I can think of.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I know of a couple schooling shows at Maple Leaf Meadows. There are the shows at Whitemud Equestrian as well...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

there's quite a few small hunter shows at chocrane agriculture center. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

